# Acres of Bulls AND trout!



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Yesterday was one of those days!! First stop of the morning and we started putting some nice trout in the box and then it happened, the Bulls appeared. Every direction you looked for hundreds of yards you could see them surfacing. We caught and released NUMEROUS over 40" with double and triple hook ups! After we had our fill of that, we made another move and hammered the trout, finishing our limit QUICK! Yet another great day in Venice Louisiana! It just doesn't get any better!! Don't miss out! 
Give Jodie a call to book your trip. 504-912-7021
www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)




----------

